# What are the aphrodisiac strains?



## DonJones

I have heard over the years that some strains are a very strong aphrodisiac.  I apologize in advance if this thread offends anyone.  I assure you this is not feeding some purulent or pornographic interest but rather is a mature inquiry into a legitimate medical subject about one of many legitimate uses of marijuana to treat a medical condition, just like asking for information on using marijuana to treat prostate cancer in men and cervical/uterine cancer in women.

If you feel that this is not a subject appropriate for discussion on the open forum, then please PM your information to me, regardless of what the answers are.

First, is marijuana and aphrodisiac or not?

Second is it a physical effect or is it a psychological effect, ie does it happen regardless of the setting and whether of not there is any sexual interest before smoking or does it just heighten an underlying arousal for the other person(s)?

Third, does it overcome ED challenges and if so to what extent --does it just increase sexual appetite or the ability to perform also?

Fourth, does it have the same effect on both sexes or more for one sex or the other, if so which sex does it effect more, male or female?

Finally, what varieties/strains have the strongest aphrodisiac effect?


Thank you for your willingness to share your knowledge about this potentially embarrassing subject.

Good smoking to all and Happy Holidays.


----------



## trophy_1

Hi Don,

I think this is appropriate for open discussion.  We are all adults here and I think this is definitely a quality of life issue.  I'm also interested to see what reply's you get because I have some personal interest in strains that would help with sexual issues.

My girlfriend underwent a hysterectomy 6 months ago and her libido has disappeared.  We knew to expect some of this but it has become a frustrating issue for her as well as I.  She misses her desire for sex.

She has been undergoing hormone replacement therapy for the last couple months but that can take 6 months to a year to start showing results.

We found a strain called  link removedLove Buzz Bud[/URL] at BCSeeds that we are getting ready to order.  The only bad part of this is it will be 3 - 4 months before we will be able to try the final product and report on its effects.


----------



## 2Dog

zinc is supossed to be really good for the sex drive...a lot of people are low in it and that can drive it down...

hxxp://www.totalhealthbreakthroughs.com/2008/07/fellas-if-your-energy-and-sex-drive-are-sagging-think-zinc/


----------



## trophy_1

2Dog said:
			
		

> zinc is supossed to be really good for the sex drive...a lot of people are low in it and that can drive it down...
> 
> hxxp://www.totalhealthbreakthroughs.com/2008/07/fellas-if-your-energy-and-sex-drive-are-sagging-think-zinc/



Yes zinc is good, I take some everyday, it also helps with your immune system.  I also take L-Arginine it is good for your circulation.


----------



## DonJones

Torphy 1,

What made you pick Love Buzz Bud?  Was sit just the advertisement or did someone that you know recommend it?

I'm glad that I'm not the only one who thinks this is an appropriate topic for an adult forum, and supposedly we are all adults since none of us advocates lett ign children us MJ, although I have heard of people using it instead of ritalin for hyper activity with good results.

Gtood smoking.


----------



## cmd420

you are so funny Don...I'm not messing with you, just admiring your zeal...

I wish there was some strain that affected sexual desire/potency more than others, but I think that it is about the person and thier reaction...

Is it a relaxing thing? Or does it get you thinking? Or does it make you want to space out and eat? Or all of the above? Or none of the above? 

Sometimes one reaction with one kind of weed in one situation will be a different experience in another situation or time...you get the idea...

after sex and the talking and joking gets going, a bong hit is totally fun together...

If there was a magic strain for this, I don't think that there would be too many other strains after awhile

I hope this aint too graphic, but as stated..we're all adults here....if it is...speak up and it's gone...

I just thought to post that I have nothing but respect and sympathy for those whose lives has been affected by _any_ kind of disabilty...

which is why I say : *don't pay any more of your hard earned money for seeds claiming to do more than get you stoned*


----------



## trophy_1

DonJones said:
			
		

> Torphy 1,
> 
> What made you pick Love Buzz Bud?  Was sit just the advertisement or did someone that you know recommend it?
> 
> I'm glad that I'm not the only one who thinks this is an appropriate topic for an adult forum, and supposedly we are all adults since none of us advocates lett ign children us MJ, although I have heard of people using it instead of ritalin for hyper activity with good results.
> 
> Gtood smoking.



No I don't know anyone that has tried it.  I had come across this strain a few months ago and had forgotten about it.

Just a few nights ago my girlfriend and I were talking and she asked if I knew of any strains that would help sex drive.  That caused me go back and find it.

I really haven't had any luck finding reviews on this strain besides the reviews on BCSeeds.  I have read up on BCSeeds a bit.  My overall impression is that they are good breeders.  From what I understand is they use a lot of land-race genetics in their breeding.


----------



## DonJones

Cmd420,

It isn't my zxeal as much as a desire to try to gain knowledge of alternatives treatments to the prescription drugs and so called natural performance enhancers for both men and women.  

I remember hearing stories back in the day about some strains of weed and some sources of hash that gave almost instantaeous rerctions and similar reactions to women, even when smoked in solitude without any one around, much less some one of the opposite sex.

As to why they have disappeared if they ever existed is that I remember many people back in the day complainig about that side effect when they really didn't want to be sexually involved but that was the only weed or hash that they had available.

Weed has been shown to have so many other effects that I'm not going to rule it out.  Also, ED is becoming such a commonly admitted to conditon that any medicine that has either as a main effect or a side effect a natural aphordisiac and is harmless so far as adverse side effects would be a boon to many people.

Good smokingh -- incidentally I will not be surorsed if I can't findan aphrodisiac varierty.

I'm convinced that most any weed acts to enhance an already
existing saddaoready esisitr sexual desire


----------



## cmd420

Well, if you do find one, let us know....

good luck brutha


----------



## Kupunakane

LIBIDO,

   Unless I am sadly mistaking, and something else happened which has not been mentioned,  then a hysterectomy doesn't include the removal of the ovaries. Your sweet would still be getting the hormones put out just as a male with a vasectomy would. I know that this is true both from a medical point, and a personal point.

 That leaves developing a healthy libido. As was said here, we are adults, and I happen to know a few that use smoke to help certain things get motivated, but really friend, it is what you and your lovely decide it should be. I say explore, play, laugh, smoke, take your sweet time, and be aware of your partners needs period. 

 Always remember that no-one starts out playing a piano as though they were already to be a concert pianist. We learn, and your mate deserves your learning well and getting an A+ in this coarse, would you settle for anything less ?

Good luck in your search, I for one will hold myself in gratitude should you be successful, and should you choose to share said info.


smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## SkunkPatronus

DonJones said:
			
		

> I have heard over the years that some strains are a very strong aphrodisiac. I apologize in advance if this thread offends anyone. I assure you this is not feeding some purulent or pornographic interest but rather is a mature inquiry into a legitimate medical subject about one of many legitimate uses of marijuana to treat a medical condition, just like asking for information on using marijuana to treat prostate cancer in men and cervical/uterine cancer in women.
> 
> If you feel that this is not a subject appropriate for discussion on the open forum, then please PM your information to me, regardless of what the answers are.
> 
> First, is marijuana and aphrodisiac or not?
> 
> Second is it a physical effect or is it a psychological effect, ie does it happen regardless of the setting and whether of not there is any sexual interest before smoking or does it just heighten an underlying arousal for the other person(s)?
> 
> Third, does it overcome ED challenges and if so to what extent --does it just increase sexual appetite or the ability to perform also?
> 
> Fourth, does it have the same effect on both sexes or more for one sex or the other, if so which sex does it effect more, male or female?
> 
> Finally, what varieties/strains have the strongest aphrodisiac effect?
> 
> 
> Thank you for your willingness to share your knowledge about this potentially embarrassing subject.
> 
> Good smoking to all and Happy Holidays.


 

Hi,

I don't know if this would help at all because your male, but i think that Mandela's White Satin should be renamed Pleasure Weed.  A head high with euforic start, but with muscle tingles and touchy feely happy relaxed horney type of ride after a while.  I don't know if the male vs female response thing makes getting an answer from a woman at all helpful, but i'd highly recomend it anyhow, because it's really fun stuff.  It makes you want to touch and it makes you want to get touched.  Also a backrub on it is worth any amount of wrong doings if your spouse smokes.


----------



## DonJones

KingKahuuna,

You are mostly right in a hysterectomy leaving the ovaries and ther being no need for hormone replacement, but there is also a thing called a radical hysterectomy or a total hysterectomy where the ovaries are also taken.  From Trophy 1's post I'm think that is what his lady had because any doctor worth being called a doctor would NOT put an other wise healthy women on hormone replacement therapy if she still had functioning ovaries.  Further if her ovaries weren't functioning and the doctor didn't remove them, then he deserves the slowest most painful death that you imagine for leaving non-functioning ovaries that are doing no good but still are a risk for ovarian cancer!

My ex-wife's grandmother is an excellent example of the futility and dangers of letting daughters make medical decisions for the elderly with their hearts and emotions instead of their brains.  Grandma was in her late 70's had been post menopausal for many years and had a prolapsed uterus.  The doctors were recommending a vaginal hysterectomy but the majority of the daughters convince her and the doctor that the hysterectomy would "take away her identity as a woman" and they did a uterine repair instead to reattach it up where it belonged.  The surgery went as well as could be expected given Grandma's age, BUT guess what she died of.  That's right at age 99 Grandma died of uterine cancer, all because her daughters projected their ideas of what made a woman a woman into her medical care.  Grandma was other wise a very healthy when the cancer struck and maybe something else would have taken her, BUT she wouldn't have had the pain of the futile cancer therapy if they had followed their minds, the doctor's recommendation and Grandma's wishes instead of their stereotypical false beliefs of what makes a woman a woman.  Boy, I didn't realize that I still felt so strongly about this travesty some 30 years later and it wasn't even my own Grandmother.

Getting back to my point, yes sex is 10% or less physical and 90% or more mental/emotional.

Thank you for your input and while I still hope to find a physical supplement, like the injectables treatments for ED that CAUSE an erection even in an unconscious male, I am pretty sure that all I'm going to find are things that assist in the emotional/mental aspect of sex. 

Trophy 1, regardles sof the hormone threpay that your lady takes, the odds are very high that you will need to use supplemental lubricants.  IN THE MEANTIME, THE MOST IMPORTANT THING YOU CAN DO FOR HER IS TO TREAT HER LIKE A GODDESS AND CONSTANTLY REASSURE HER BY YOUR*ACTIONS* THAT SHE IS STILL VERY MUCH A WOMAN AND *BE PATIENT WITH HER!  Hopefully you are already doing these things, but if not just be intimate with her without worrying about intercourse or genital stimulation and you'll be surprised how soon she will begin to respond to you.  Hold her, cuddle her, caress her and just love her a whole lot!*

Good smoking and good loving to you and your wonderful lady!


----------



## DonJones

SkunkPatronus,

I was hoping to get some responses from women.  

Unfortunately women as well as have depressed libidos, and most often it is the result of emotional responses to things the other partner doesn't mean or even realize they are doing.

Your experiences, and your willingness to share them openly, are greatly appreciated.  

Yes a good backrub goes a long ways to either putting your partner asleep, in which case they definitely need the sleep and will be more responsive after they are rested, or will greatly increase their ability to respond romantically, regardless of who is giving and who is receiving the backrub.  I remember that some of our best sexual, and romantic, experiences started with one or the other of us giving a good backrub --and it takes more than a few minutes to do correctly-- with lots of warm lotion or oil and almost always wound up getting very romantic and gratifying, especially when we were both rested, not in pain and not in a hurry.

Thank you for sharing your experiences and may you have many more that are even better.

That gives me 2 varieties to investigate, BC Seed's Love Buzz Bud and Mandela's White Satin.  Do you know if that is similar to Snow White or White Widow? 

I think I have access to clones of both of them, along with something a friend calls Crystal which she says is a Cinderella 99/ White Widow cross.  Given C99's trippy high, I kind of doubt that it would be very romantic though.

Good Smoking and good living and loving to you and yours.

Yes, a good back


----------



## SkunkPatronus

DonJones said:
			
		

> SkunkPatronus,
> 
> I was hoping to get some responses from women.
> 
> Unfortunately women as well as have depressed libidos, and most often it is the result of emotional responses to things the other partner doesn't mean or even realize they are doing.
> 
> Your experiences, and your willingness to share them openly, are greatly appreciated.
> 
> Yes a good backrub goes a long ways to either putting your partner asleep, in which case they definitely need the sleep and will be more responsive after they are rested, or will greatly increase their ability to respond romantically, regardless of who is giving and who is receiving the backrub. I remember that some of our best sexual, and romantic, experiences started with one or the other of us giving a good backrub --and it takes more than a few minutes to do correctly-- with lots of warm lotion or oil and almost always wound up getting very romantic and gratifying, especially when we were both rested, not in pain and not in a hurry.
> 
> Thank you for sharing your experiences and may you have many more that are even better.
> 
> That gives me 2 varieties to investigate, BC Seed's Love Buzz Bud and Mandela's White Satin. Do you know if that is similar to Snow White or White Widow?
> 
> I think I have access to clones of both of them, along with something a friend calls Crystal which she says is a Cinderella 99/ White Widow cross. Given C99's trippy high, I kind of doubt that it would be very romantic though.
> 
> Good Smoking and good living and loving to you and yours.
> 
> Yes, a good back


 
Hi,

The white satin isn't the same high, but i do love good White Widow.  I even like bad White Widow, very much, but it makes me more want to go correct the plumbing or work on my grow than kick back and get pawed and play for a few hours.  The Satin is different and makes you feel 15 again, giddy, giggly, and touchy-feely, sedate and relaxed.  When you see the wicked smile, you know you're about to have your clothes ripped off.  Stuff makes me positively ferral after a while.


My son saw me posting and went and fetched a spring time copy of a Skunk Magazine, they listed all the love strains for Valentine's day this last year.  List is as follows:

Cannadential from Dna Genetics
Alaskan Ice from Green House Seed Co
Jorge's Diamond's #1 from Dutch Passion
Nefertiti from Pyramid Seeds
Papaya from Nirvana Seeds
COG from The Rev
Kali Mist from Serious Seeds (oh my gawd i forgot about this one, yes it's aphrodesiac in my experience)
Belladonna from Paradise Seeds
Flo from DJ Short
Jillybean from TGA Seeds


I have not found Belladonna or Papaya to be aphrodisiac, but I do love the Papaya very much for it's own charms.  I am not a fan of the Belladonna as it makes me rather cross eyed(i guess it relaxes my eye muscles way too much) I'm visual, i like to look.  The Kali Mist, however,  is *wonderful* and i would agree that it's sex agreeable weed, it's a very blissful type of high and my women friends agree.  My husband votes for the Flo, but he doesn't really get a vote because he's reading over my shoulder....




because he could smoke catnip and wanna skronk.


----------



## GreenLantern7

Blueberry, my experience is w/ the Dutch Passion strain.

I just harvested my girls recently and let me tell you, I have NEVER had this much sex before EVER!
I'm not complaining, but I can't help but be amazed by how this treats me.
It may be the fact that it is so strong(high lasting 4 hrs or more)or that it's 80/20 indica/sativa.
I don't know, but what I do know is, this stuff is AWESOME!

Get it, grow it, and hold on!!! :hubba:


----------



## DonJones

SkunkPatronus

I've looked on Mandela's site and a couple of other sites too and I can't find any information on the White Satin.  Do you know where I can find it or at least get some genetic info?

I think my other half would probably second your comment about catnip, only she would probably go so far as to include sucking on an unloaded, cold, brand new with no residue even, pipe for me. (She too, like you, can do plumbing, light carpentry and light mechanical work.  She had to learn how during all of the years that I was a long haul truck driver and gone for weeks at a time.  The two things she won't touch are electrical (she will change a light bulb but that is it) and roofing because she is afraid of electricity and falling, but we always had friends that she could call for help there until I got home.  Thinking back on it, I can't remember us ever hiring an electrician, a plumber or a carpenter, but I sure would rather pay a roofer than do it myself-- although I do when I have to.

We both know what you mean about the way White Widow effects you.  I was surprised the first time I got that effect years ago because I had always equated smoking pot with vegging out and pigging out.  I don't even know what kind it was but it was sure a shock to smoke and feel energized instead of stoned.

Good Smoking.


----------



## DonJones

GreenLantern7,

Is it just you that DP's Blueberry effects that way or the ladies too?

Good smoking.


----------



## DonJones

SkunkPatronus,

I finally found sources for both White Satin and Kali Mist.

In your opinion which one had the most aphrodisiac effect on a woman?
In your experience, does it seem to make any difference if a smoker is a man or a woman so for as the aphrodisiac effect goes?  In other words is a given variety, say Kali Mist for instance, an aphrodisiac for both sexes versus just for one or the other sex?

Of course as most of us seem to know, most men don't have any problem wanting sex but some of us may need help in getting a willing partner and/or in performing.

In case anyone is wondering where this is all going, I'm a medical provider and have been asked these questions by patients and am trying to find a variety to add to the selection to meet this need.
Thank you.


----------



## SkunkPatronus

I don't know about men much and sexula weed response, my husband doesn't need much ummm 'prompting', and my son are both teens... But i would say that the White Satin is probably your best bet for women, but only based on what it does to me, maybe grow some out and get some tester couples? and see where the chips fall for your male clients? Kali Mist would be another to try, but i still think that the WS would be a great starting point, because it might be 'it'.


----------



## DonJones

Skunkpatronus,

Thank you for your help.  By the way, what does patronus or patronum mean?  If you prefer you can reply in a PM so you don't have some overgrown child trying to be cute at your expense.

It's really sad when a person not only can't be adult and carry on a serious conversation, but can't resist butting in and trying to make joke out of someone else's conversation.

Thanks again for your mature input.

Good smoking.


----------



## umbra

Hi Don, imo the greatest aphrodisiac is the human brain. Without a doubt it is related to hormone levels, but beyond that its a mind game. Outside of taking hormones to increase blood levels, cannabis will not do so. It can help with relaxation or focus, but not actually increasing hormones levels. There have been dubious reports of men developing female breasts from cannabis, but this would have the opposite effect. Unfortunately, real scientific knowledge is lacking in many aspects of cannabis and its effects. However, there are a number of ways to increase hormones levels without the need to take testosterone or human growth hormones. I was a power lifter and MMA fighter, so maximizing hormones without taking extra is a common practice. This is not really the place for that discussion.
In regards to ED, cannabis will do nothing. Thats a vascular problem and there are a few meds to take care of that as well. I had a heart attack a couple of years ago, high colesterol. Well the same colesterol can block the flow of blood to other parts of the body. My level was 373 when I had my heart attack, it is now 118. This was accomplished thru diet, exercise and meds. So imo, real stimulation is a mind game. I had a long conversation with my Dr, and he said " you are getting old, and thats what happens when you get old"


----------



## trophy_1

Was gone for a couple days....

Just to clarify things, yes my girl did have the full hysterectomy (Removal of the uterus and ovaries).  She is early in HRT, we have chosen the bio-identical route.  We have begun to see some improvement already.

She is very frustrated with happened to her sexually due to female problems that really started to manifest themselves 3 - 4 years ago.  She has not been able to reach a climax in the last 2 years, this is a woman that easily was able to have 3 - 4 orgasms almost everytime.

I have learned more about the female endocrine system than 99% of the male population outside of doctors.  We deal with this problem together every step of the way.

We are also aware other issues could be at play, stress, anxiety and emotional issues etc.  All these things can put a damper on the ability to enjoy sex.  

So what does MJ have to do with this? 

We have found MJ treats alot of her anxiety and stress better than anything a doctor has given her.  Thus the reason we started growing our own.  I can remember in the past MJ having a aphrodisiac like effect on me, I have no idea what strains they were at the time.

Maybe it was just a lifting of inhibitions effect, I'm not sure.  

We plan on exploring the MJ options and I'll be happy to report anything we find.


----------



## DonJones

Trophy 1,

You and your lady have my empathy.  My lady had the doctors try to put her on HRT when she started through menopause and she finally just quit taking them because they had everythign screwed up.  Of course she still had her ovaries.

If you have studied the endocrine system that much, youmust be aware that the adrenal glands also produce both estrogen and testostrogen in both sexes. It is slightly different in chemical structure and mechanisim of action, but it is sufficient to maintain normal body functions without HRT after a period of adjustment.

Have you noticed that spayed animals get along fine after complete hysterectomies without any HRT?

There is a condition called SARDS in dogs of both sexeswhich causes blindness and usually eventually kidney failure that is the result of the adrenal glands ceasing to function properly including stopping producing non-genital estrogen and testostrogen.  I lost our companion to it just this Fall, some 3 years after she went blind.  There is a similar condition in humans, but I forget what it is called.  The sysptoms are similar to adrenal cancer.

Backk to the MJ subject, yes I have found that the medicinal varieties are much better at treating most mental/emotional problems than the prescription drugs.  I know it sure beats the heck out of Paxil.

Good living and good smoking to both of you.  You have my fervent best wishes.


----------



## legalize_freedom

This is a very interesting thread, Don I love the way you think, and the way you phrase the things you want to say.  You are truely an asset to this site.  I wish I could help with this thread, but I have not grown for, or even thought of this before.  I'm not sure why as my libido is very low these days and my doc says I'm too young for that (39), but I also have severe anxiety, and PTSD, from the military.  With that being said, I will be watching this thread if you have any breakthroughs I want to hear about it!  Good Luck in your search.

Trophy my thoughts are with you and yours.

Thank you to everyone that wasn't afraid to share on this thread, I feel like I got more out of reading this then I do in my PTSD group, or a session with the head doc.  You guys, and gals are truely awesome.


----------



## DonJones

*Before you read this, be warned that you may be offended or upset by what it says.*

Legalize_freedom,

I don't think you will have a problem with it, and hopefully anyone who reads past this point will be adult enough to either ignore it or accept that not everyone has the same sensibilities.  It gets personal and specific about some of the causes of decreased libido as well as discussing the consequences of self-center behavior outside of good sense and usually acceptable behavior.  If you are easily offended or can not deal with beliefs or actions diffeernt than your own, then do NOT read any farther or allow children to read it (although supposedly we are not allowing anyone under 18 on here anyway).

Most sex therapists say that mental/emotional issues cause more lack of libido than physical problems do.  From what I have read, if the doctors don't find some obvious physical issue, like impaired circulation of any kind, trauma to the genital area, some time nerve disorder and so no, the odds are decreased libido is due to mental or emotional issues.

Now that is different than ED where the desire and feelings of arousal are normal but the erections either just doesn't happen or are insufficient to perform, which usually has a physical cause.  One way to pretty much eliminate physical causes is that if nocturnal or awakening erections occur and are normal in intensity, but immediately collapse upon awakening and do not occur when awake regardless of the stimulation and/or circumstances, then it is probably NOT a physical cause but rather has either mental or emotional origins.

Unfortunately you have 2 off the top three culprits causing low libido, anxiety and PTSD.  Stress of any kind and also fatigue are two of the most common causes. Both of your conditions are probably causing you to be fatigued too.

I think, and I'm not a therapist or a doctor, that in your case a calming sedative type of high used over a period of time MIGHT help your libido problem by reducing the stress and fatigue levels.  Please check the thread about medicinal strains.  Most of the sedative pain relieving varieties also decrease anxiety.

My advice to you because you are probably already receiving physc drugs is to carefully read the side effects and try to assess for yourself what if any good they are doing you.  I'm NOT recommending that you just discontinue them without close supervision by some one that can sense an impending episode and take preventative measures, BUT many, if not most physc drugs cause as many if not more problems than they cure.  Often one of the side effects is causing the very same thing they are supposedly treating. 



Many of the psych drugs list either a change in libido or other sexual changes as a common side effect. First, research every drug you take for side effects -- and just because it says that a decreased libido is RARE does NOT mean that you aren't that RARE person who will experience that side effect.  Then discuss the issues that you find with a doctor or pharmacist (the pharmacist usually knows far more about the drug than the prescribing doctor does).  Remember "can cause sexual changes and/or problems" can mean nearly anything so you need to try to ascertain just what effects they are referring to.  If you need help trying to research your particular drugs, PM me and I'll try to help you learn where to go.  I was a 2 year nursing student before I was forced out of the profession by a back injury so I know a little bit about finding and interpreting side effect warnings (I had a full semester of pharmacology and had to research and document the effects and side effects of every drug my patients were taking for the whole 2 years).  *Everything that has happened in my life has been a blessing over time, even though at the time it didn't always look that way at the time!*

My youngest son was recently prescribed an anti-anxiety med that just made him paranoid.  He went to the ER a week ago for back pain, and mentioned how he felt on it and what he was taking and the doctor told him it was a good thing he had discontinued taking it himself  because that was a serious side effect  that often indicated an allergy to the drug that could have escalated into anaphylaxis and possibly even death.  I have several friends that take drugs to control mental/emotional issues where the side effect can be an increase in the problem they are taking it for, but it seems to work for them, so your reaction to a particular drug will NOT NECESSARILY be the reaction that you and the doctor hope for.  Also, some drugs change their effects when taken over a long period of time.

Another personal experience was with PAXIL. Several years ago when PAXIL was the "hot" anti-depressant, anti-anxiety, seemingly anti anything drug, my wife was put on it without my knowledge.  For the next 3 or 4 months she about drove me crazy.  She was always horny, which was okay by me, but midway through every experience she would start crying but not want me to stop, swear I wasn't doing anything wrong, wasn't hurting her or that there was any reason why she was crying.  

Now I don't know about any one else, but having my partner start bawling in the middle is the quickest way to kill both my desire and my ability to perform -- it is instantly over because if she isn't enjoying it then it is worse than not even doing it.  

At first I just attributed it to troubles in our relationship, especially because I was openly keeping a "2nd wife" -- before anyone responds, it was a stupid, cruel and inexcusable thing to be doing to both of the women as well as to my kids and myself -- but after a while I pinned her down about what was going on.  She kept insisting that it wasn't any thing that I was doing, and wasn't even the other woman, so I started playing detective.   We discussed what had changed at about the same time as this unusual behavior of hers started and progressively got worse.  Finally she told me the only thing she could thing of was she started taking PAXIL and " oh, by the way they said it could have sexual effects, either increased or decreased libido."   (Of course like the typical self-centered man, my thought to myself -- fortunately I did NOT say it; I was definitely stupid and totally insensitive but NOT suicidal-- "Boy now is a good time to warn me about possible sexual side effects".)

In her case it was increasing her libido but totally blocking her release so here she is taking a drug that made her perpetually horny but kept her from climaxing (which had never been a problem before) so at the same time that she was pushing for more frequent love making, each time it just increased her frustration -- much like women who have partners that are afflicted with premature ejaculation, or as my daughter puts it "one shove love",  only in her case the better I performed (and believe me I was trying) the worse it made her frustration. And when I started avoiding love making, because I was frustrated over her crying in the middle and telling me not to stop, that made it even worse because now "you don't love me or even find me arousing any more".  CONTINUED


----------



## DonJones

*Before you read this, be warned that you may be offended or upset by what it says.*

CONTINUATION

Fortunately pinpointing the simultaneous start of her taking PAXIL with the start of her frustration and subsequent frustration of me over her "weird" behavior during love making, combined with the possible side effect of sexual changes told me that the PAXIL was causing it.  When she went back to the doctor and told her what was happening and demanded that they change her to another drug, everything resolved itself in just a few day after she quit taking it.

As an aside, men do NOT think that the old standard "every man's dream is to have a nympho for a partner" is true because by definition a nympho is some one who has at least a normal sex drive, if not an elevated one, but is INCAPABLE of achieving satisfaction or release.  There is very little that is as frustrating as to be doing everything you possibly can over a long period of time so satisfy a women and she is NEVER satisfied or NEVER even fakes an orgasm but definitely enjoys sex!

I had said that for years when guys would joke about wanting to find a nympho so they could have it whenever they wanted it, but boy having not only experienced not being able to satisfy my wife over a period of several months but to have her start crying in the middle, telling me not to stop, not being able to figure out what I was doing wrong because the only time she was crying, bitchy or even depressed was when we made love and for a short time after it was aborted because of her crying, just about wore me out from trying harder at first thinking that I just needed to last longer and do it more often since she would even initiate it, plus even harder to deal with was the mental frustration.  I couldn't understand why she was behaving that way because even after she found out about my "other wife" sex had probably been the best part of our relationship, the other woman was not having any problems with our sex life; but the one I loved and cared the most about (and tried to put first in any conflict between the two of them) was going sexually crazy and I had no idea what was causing it or what to do about it.

Before anyone comments, my wife should have shot me or tortured me the minute she found out about the other woman!  The frustration I went through was NOTHING  in comparison to what I put my wife, my family, the other woman and her family through.  I deserved much much worse than what I got.  I sure as hell didn't deserve a wife that was wise enough to stick it out until either I or the other woman got tired of the stress of me trying to balance the two families and called it off.  I'm ashamed to admit it but it was the other woman who finally called it off and moved on when she finally realized that I meant it when I told her I would NOT be leaving my wife. BUT then I never was known for being WISE, even if I seemed to be pretty smart.   

Even my friends in the Hells Angels started warning me that I was heading for Hell on earth trying to openly balance 2 families, and most of them were just about amoral.

Man, I don't know how trying to illustrate the possible sexual side effects of psych drugs with my personal experiences led to all of that, BUT maybe by relating my stupid cruel unconscionable actions/behavior will help at least one person to avoid making the same mistake(s) I made and causing their family and themselves the needless suffering that I inflicted on my wife, my children, my parents, my in-laws and even just friends and acquaintances.

I hope this has help Legalize_freedom and/or some else.

Good smoking to all.


----------



## legalize_freedom

Man DON!....what to say???  Thank you for your honesty, and I think it's going to take awhile for me to digest all that.  It is VERY much appriciated!  I understand somewhat what you are saying although I have not lived your life.  To further complicate mine, I medicated myself with some very hard chemicals for years after returning from Somolia.  So much so that my wife at that time and the mother of my daughter could not take it.  Don't get me wrong, she was a very loving, strong woman who probably stuck it out with me longer than most would have, trying to get me to realize that I needed help.  My ego would not allow that, and I lost a very special person.  On the other side of that had I not lost her, I would have never met the woman who stands by me now, even with all my screwed up problems.  So my sexual problems are very divers in that it is hard to say how much is physical, mental, caused by the use of heroin, the sudden stopping of heroin, dealing with issues I masked, or just outright hid from for many yrs.  I am lucky in that I do have strong support, and a good doc, and I have faith that we will figure it out eventually.

Thank you so much for taking the time to share all that with me, and all of us really.  I can tell that you are a GOOD man, regardless of the mistakes you have made.  I agree with you 100% that everything that has happened in my life has happened for a reason...wether good or bad.  I've read over your last post 3 times now, and I'm sure I will re-read it many more times, it is very thought provoking, and really forcing me to take a good look at myself.  Thanks again man!

On a lighter note I found this in the introduce yourself section you may want to check it out someone (can't remember who posted that the "THC Bomb" was horny weed they called it.  I don't know if you want to add it to your list or at least check into it with the person who called it that

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=49857

Again Don, Thanks alot bud!


----------



## DonJones

Legalize_freedom,

I admire all of you who are recovering from addiction.  I'm not sure I could do it.

We have 2 miracle recoveries in our immediate family.  Both of my sons have quit meth ocld turkey after being almost totally lost to the world.  Both of them self medicate with weed, when they can, but I much prefer them doing that than having someone replace their "hard illicit drugs "  with prescription drugs that totally whack them out.  Plus our youngest son is a testicular cancer survivor who was NOT treated with surgery or radiation, that is still fertile, so Yes GOD has blessed my family greatly.

My oldest son is serving his second prison sentence for things that were all the result of his drug use, including heron and meth and just about any thing else he could find.  a couple of months before he got popped for the first sentence, Ihad a cop take me aside and say "I hate to tell you this but I owe it to you to be honest with you.  We bury95% of our meth addicts that are a bad off as your son." and my son continued his downward rush for another 4 months before he got busted and stayed in jail or prison for slightly over 4 years. this current sentence is actually for getting mouthy in a voice message to the prosecutor when he got charged after nearly 6 months of being bailed out but not charged.  He was charged and plead to 2 counts of delivery of marijuana -- he got stupid and sold a 1/4 lb and then a 1/2 lb to an actual DEA agent after the ci that set it all up showed up with a second person and told Bill, Here, deal with him its actually his money and he's going to get the pot anyways so just deal with him."  I'm sorry but that is totally stupid to even talk about drugs after that.  After it happened the second time he came over to the house and said "Dad I think I'm going back it because I'm sure I just sold a 1/2 lb of weed to a narc."  He said it wasn't 5 minutes after he left them that he realized what was going on.  I've only sold one time to anyone and that was to a person I knew fairly well,and I told him I was NOT dealing with anyone else and if any one canme bvack to me, I was going to hunt him down and hurt him worse than he could imagine, but even then he came back a few days later whining that his firend that he  bought it for was complaining  that it was short.  I just reminded him that he watched me weigh it out on my reloading scale that are accurate to 1/10th of a grain, which is less than a milligram.  After reminding him of what I had told him would happen if it came back to me, I watched him leave.  I never heard what his friend did and never spoke to the kid again.  Even with that minuscule experience I knew better than to let the customer set the time and place so that they could set up surveillance and then to accept a stranger at the sale.

Yes, I realize a little bit of what you have gone through even though I haven't experienced it myself.   With even that limited knowledge I still admire anyone with the strength to quit using even though they will always be addicted -- just not using anymore.   Keep on keeping on, you'll make it.

That is enough darkness, let's get back to the topic of the thread.  Yes I saw that thread too, but thank you for pointing it out.

Good smoking and Happy Thanksgiving.  I really admire not only your strength to quit using but your bravery to admit it here on the forum in front of GOD and everyone.  That bravery tells me a whole lot about what kind of man you are.  Even with your baggage, your lady is lucky to have you and well as the other  way around!  Isn't a great feeling when you can overcome the shame and fear of rejection and just admit to what you have done, what you have been and what you are currently doing -- not to brag but just to inform and let people take you as you are or just leave?  Good NIght.  Please forgive my keyboarding and/or spelling -- I'm buzzed enough to not be able to proof read it for errors.


----------



## 2Wicked

hello there everyone n Don, i remember a strain i've seen in Hightimes called "Canna sutra" n its supposedly able to bring out creativity along with other "adult" actions.

hXXp://cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/cannabis-seeds-news/tag/cannasutra 

i hope this helps you and yours man.


----------



## trophy_1

Well I went ahead and ordered the CannaSutra during the big attitude giveaway, plan to start then as soon as they come in will keep everyone updated.


----------



## Bedazzler

I'm a week into my Jilly Bean strain. It was voted as one of the top 10 aphrodisiac strains in 2009. Too bad 6 seeds never germinated hopefully I have at least one female. I germinated in rapid rooters with some rhizotonic maybe that's where I went wrong.


----------

